# G-BODY



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

gettin 6 1/2 DONT WANT ANY SPEAKERS IN THE REAR DECK OR IN THE DOORS want them in the panels under the quater windows amd no space in the trunk  

heres the specs

http://mobile.bostonacoustics.com/car/car_...&product_id=400


i need you to make em like these but deeper 

http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/items/DM03036.html


should look like this when done


http://www.dixiemontecarlodepot.com/items/DM03132.html










































NO SPACE  































ANY PICS of what any one else did would help thanks


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

just cut you can get a 6x9 in thier


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 13 2010, 02:18 AM~16600000
> *just cut you can get a 6x9 in thier
> *


x2 and let me say, those are some bad ass speakers :0 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What about something like this.They kinda stick up a bit


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

6x9s can be done.. my brother has some alpine type s in his 85 regal..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 13 2010, 01:18 AM~16600000
> *just cut you can get a 6x9 in thier
> *



:nosad: i want 6 1/2 and i dont want them in any other location


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 13 2010, 05:28 PM~16603993
> *What about something like this.They kinda stick up a bit
> 
> 
> ...



i seen thoose on dixie monte carlo there nice but i want them in the back next to teh seats not back on the rear deck


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 11:54 PM~16606394
> *i seen thoose on dixie monte carlo there nice but i want them in the back next to teh seats not back on the rear deck
> *


No lye doggy you symmetry your best off on the rear deck.

But hey bra it's your thizzly,you doing good bra repping that GT,shit bro just wait a minute till i break the cutty AIR FRITO LAY chipper out.

Gonna try it out rolling solowwwwwww Built KS midWEST BABY


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 14 2010, 12:29 AM~16607105
> *No lye doggy you symmetry your best off on the rear deck.
> 
> But hey bra it's your thizzly,you doing  good bra repping that GT,shit bro just wait a minute till i break the cutty AIR FRITO LAY chipper out.
> ...



nice


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 13 2010, 12:31 AM~16598395
> *gettin 6 1/2 DONT WANT ANY SPEAKERS IN THE REAR DECK OR  IN THE DOORS want them in the panels under the quater windows amd no space in the trunk
> 
> heres the specs
> ...


just gut the interior and cut the metal out. topic closed


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 14 2010, 10:03 AM~16608741
> *just gut the interior and cut the metal out. topic closed
> *



is that just a sheet of medal?just cut through it dont got any tools to do that what do i need is there gonna be space behind there?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I cant remember how deep it was back there.

Take the vent out that's on the body were the door shut's into.Shine a flash light in there and measure the distance :biggrin: .

I had to tape my vent's up in my cutty.Had enough air moving in the trunk from my 3 10's that it would rattle the shit out of them.Annoying after awhile


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 14 2010, 04:25 PM~16610109
> *is that just a sheet of medal?just cut through it dont got any tools to do that what do i need is there gonna be space behind there?
> *


the seat belt retractor is back there, so I would be carefull you dont cut your seat belt



Its been awhile since I looked at mine so If I were you .... Id just see whats back there.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so whats the issue? just that your not sure what kind of room you have back there?

Rip into it, and find out what you want to do BEFORE you order your speakers. I would find where I want to cut the holes, make sure it'll work,cut them, and make rings to space the speakers out however much I needed, or use slim magnet speakers.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 14 2010, 06:24 PM~16611601
> *I cant remember how deep it was back there.
> 
> Take the vent out that's on the body were the door shut's into.Shine a flash light in there and measure the distance :biggrin: .
> ...


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 13 2010, 05:28 PM~16603993
> *What about something like this.They kinda stick up a bit
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOMETHING LIKE THIS IN MY CUTLASS AND HAVE THE KICK PANEL PIECE AND THE SAIL PANEL PIECE.. IT WOULD SOUND CHERRY , WITH THE STOCK SPEAKERS IN THE DASH WIRED UP ALSO...


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 14 2010, 12:29 AM~16607105
> *No lye doggy you symmetry your best off on the rear deck.
> 
> But hey bra it's your thizzly,you doing  good bra repping that GT,shit bro just wait a minute till i break the cutty AIR FRITO LAY chipper out.
> ...


WHAT THE FUCKIN HELL DID YOU SAL BRO~!???????????????


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Feb 20 2010, 08:37 AM~16669194
> *WHAT THE FUCKIN HELL DID YOU SAL BRO~!???????????????
> *


Good question

Dam i musta been TWISTED


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 20 2010, 10:28 AM~16669953
> *Good question
> 
> Dam i musta been TWISTED
> *


HAHAHAH I DO THE SAME WHEN I GET ON LIL HAMMERED~!!!!


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

why dont you try 2 shallow mount subs? jl makes them and kenwood and pioneer. place them under your seats. and if you want to put 6x9s bestkits.com makes a speaker adapter that you can convert from stock size speakers to 6x9s


----------



## jaydigga (Oct 26, 2008)

i got a set of shallow mount kenwoods 4 sale in box.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 13 2010, 05:28 PM~16603993
> *What about something like this.They kinda stick up a bit
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16765587
> *hmmmm
> *




I GOT ONE OF THOSE HOMIE SITTING IN MY GARAGE WAITIN TO INSTALL IT IN GOLDIES REAR PACKAGE TRAY(NO ****).GET YOU SOME 4'' KICKER SPEAKERS AND YOUR DONE.NO CLEARANCE PROBLEMS


----------

